# Rubber coating on underbody



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have noticed recently that I am getting a slight burning smell from around the drivers door hinge area under my car. I though it might have been the engine, but never came across the smell in the bay, so I suspected it was underneath. When I got under the car yesterday I noticed some of the rubber coating underneath was gone in certain areas. Did they spray the entire underbody or just certain parts? I am going to get it in the air today and inspect and take some pics. I was hoping someone might have their car up or pics and be able to give me an idea. Thanks.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are your headers coated?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw a document of what they did for the U.S. market, and it stated they added rust proofing to selective locations. I've noticed mine only has some here and there.

I'm sure you looked, but it seems like tire/strut rub?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dquack said:


> I have noticed recently that I am getting a slight burning smell from around the drivers door hinge area under my car. I though it might have been the engine, but never came across the smell in the bay, so I suspected it was underneath. When I got under the car yesterday I noticed some of the rubber coating underneath was gone in certain areas. Did they spray the entire underbody or just certain parts? I am going to get it in the air today and inspect and take some pics. I was hoping someone might have their car up or pics and be able to give me an idea. Thanks.


If you have long tube headers you might want to check the rubber boots on your steering rack under the car. That was one big reason i got shorty headers other than the price. The headers run right under the boots and some people have complained about them being melted by the headers. You need to check it out and wrap the headers where they meet the steering rack boots. I have noticed the undercoating too.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

RJ_05GTO said:


> If you have long tube headers you might want to check the rubber boots on your steering rack under the car. That was one big reason i got shorty headers other than the price. The headers run right under the boots and some people have complained about them being melted by the headers. You need to check it out and wrap the headers where they meet the steering rack boots. I have noticed the undercoating too.


Ha, you just made me go check - good to go here.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I will go out and check as soon as I have weather. I swear it has rained for 2 straight weeks here in Germany. If there isn't any rain this afternoon I will put her up and look and post back.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Well finally got the weather, time, and work bay to look at the bottom of the goat. Needless to say I was highly pissed off because my oil filter was loose and visible oil leaking down it. The oil was pooling in the skid plate and then going all the way down the tranny then hitting the exhaust around the rear seats where the pipes come together in the middle. I have 2 pics - one of the plate where you can see the rusted area where the oil has pooled, and another of the right side of the pan where you can see some visible oil.

I think the pan gasket needs to be replaced and no clue about the filter. Don't know if "crappy lube" did it or if it slowly loosened itself (highly doubtful). Guess I am going to pressure wash/scrub the underbody, get the gasket fixed, get an oil change then monitor it to see if it happens again. Don't worry pressure wash will be very careful. I have seen aftermarket skid plates, anyone have any experience with them?

P.S. Steering boots were fine and No there wasn't any oil drops in my parking spot, that was the first thing I looked for.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

See if you can tighten the bolt in the area where the pan is seaping. Mine did that when I first got it in the front, tighten the bolt and it was good to go.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I was going to clean and scrub then tighten some and see it that fixed it. If not too easy to get a new one in there and an oil change. Thanks.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Well checked it this morning after some good driving yesterday and sure enough there was oil on the filter again. Gonna take it to the auto skills center here on base tomorrow and have them change the oil. When they drop the filter I will clean it real good. I did tighten up the pan also. 2 bolts on there were looser then the rest. Will get the oil changed then have them steam clean the underbody (only $25). That gives me a good base to work off of. If this doesn't work then I will have to research the magical leaking oil filter. I think "Crappy lube" might have messed something up since last time they were under there they overfilled it by almost 2 quarts (glad I caught it in time).


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm having the same problem I cleaned the filter and lubed it with new oil but it was kinda wet when I checked it today I wiped it off again just like the first time and going to give it a day to settle and see what happens.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

We tightened it with the filter wrench this time and surprisingly no more leaks. I know most people are against tightening your filter this tight, but for some reason my car would still leak. Might be a small imperfection where the gasket sits. I haven't lost a drop of oil in 1,500 miles (some hard driving too).


----------

